# Liza's kidding thread KIDDED QUADS! pics added



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

This is my original registered girl, the one who started it all! This is her second freshening. She freshened last year as a FF with quads! So anxious to see what she does this year! I felt the kids going CRAZY tonight!

Liza day 117

















Can't wait!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Due Feb, 10th*

i have a boer and alpine due around the same time (12-16th) their udders look about the same size


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Due Feb, 10th*

LOL....Wow, I hope she gives you what you ordered!

Looks like we're gonna be nuts together :hair: I have a FF due the same day


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Due Feb, 10th (Pic added)*

added a pic of her instead of just her udder  She is a cutie!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Due Feb, 10th (Pic added)*

Good luck with her -- I dont envy you all with those winter kiddings


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Due Feb, 10th (Pic added)*

Nice animals you have there.... :thumb: good luck.... in a healthy kidding...can't wait to see the kids... :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Due Feb, 10th (Pic added)*

Thankyou!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Due Feb, 10th Day 138*

Well here we are day 138! Liza's udder is looking pretty good! Wasn't crazy about her attatchment last year so we'll see if she improves with her 2nd Freshening this year!



















MOM SERIOUSLY????









She's lookin pretty round! I'm thinkin NO LESS than trips. She is deeper than last year and I'm pretty sure just as round, and we had quads so we'll see??

What do you think??


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Due Feb, 10th Day 138*

Pretty girl, and dogs to  Her udder looks like it's coming along nicely,and my bet would be she'll have triplets


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 138, new pics*

Coming along nicely.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 138, new pics*

thankyou! :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 138, new pics*

I think triplets too! Her udder is looking very nice this far.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 138, new pics*

Tisie...this scares me so bad....my doe has the same size udder and shes just as big as your girl!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 138, new pics*

Oh Laura.......you'll be FINE!! Last year Liza was my very first kidding, and she spit out quads!!! Everyone kept saying oh MAYBE twins prolly a single though! BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :GAAH:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 138, new pics*

Wow she's sure a pretty girl! I love that expression she has in the last pic, hehe!! Good luck and happy & healthy & safe kidding! I can't wait to see what she has. I am going to guess triplets!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 144 KIDDED QUADS!!!*

Thankyou! I am very anxious to see what she gives me! Just PLEEEEEEEAAAAAAAASE a couple of doelings! The quads last year were ALL bucklings! :sigh:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 141*

Well 4 more days to go till 145!! :leap: it's killin me! Meanwhile my unreg doe is on day 146 today, and doing alot of stretching!! So I am going to be busy!! :leap: Can't wait!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 141*

YAY BABIES!!!! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 141*

The clock is counting down for babies.... :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 141*

Well tday is Liza's 143 [happy_1] she started loosing her plug, and I can barely find her ligs! [wwooo-hhooo] Not sure how far past 145 she is gonna make it?? I don't think long....Here are some pics from today! I know she doesn't have that high and tight attatchment, but I'm likin it!

LOVE her medial




































well there ya go! Kids soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 143 new pics*

yep.... she sure does have a discharge and that udder... is getting tight...can't wait to see the wee ones.... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 143 new pics*

DANG HER UDDER FILLLLLLED lol

Looks like babies sooon LUCKY


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 143 new pics*

Wow she looks close! I hope she has a safe and easy kidding for you! Exciting!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 143 new pics*

Thankyou! I am super excited! :wahoo:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 143 new pics*

Liza's ligs are GONE!! as of 11:00pm pacific time!! :wahoo:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 143 new pics*

WOOOOOO GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 143 new pics*

ray: Praying all is going well tonight.  Babies soon!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 143 new pics*

Thankyou! we are having good contractions, and as far as I can tell fully dilated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 144 IN LABOR!*

:thumbup: :hug: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 144 IN LABOR!*

Ohhhh, keep us posted........


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 144 IN LABOR!*

Luck you...... no snow??????


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 144 IN LABOR!*

I know what happend MUHAHAHAHAHAHA....I wish I could say....but I must wait for tisie to announce lol


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 144 IN LABOR!*

about a couple of hours ago Liza gave me ANOTHER set of BEAUTIFUL quads! THIS TIME I got :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :wahoo: pics to follow shortly!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 144 IN LABOR!*

Im very happy for you!

Tell sunshine thanks for texting me! PICS NOWWWWWW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 144 KIDDED QUADS!*

Congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 144 KIDDED QUADS!*

wow! 4? how exciting! congrats! :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 144 KIDDED QUADS!*

WOWWY!!!! FOUR! congratulations.... Way to go Lisa!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 144 KIDDED QUADS!*

Wow! :stars: Quads again?! That girl's a keeper! Congratulations and can't wait to see baby pics.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 144 KIDDED QUADS!*

these are just a couple of quick ones for now. Will post better ones later!



















The 2 in the front are the :kidblue: The 2 in the back are :kidred: :stars:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Liza's kidding thread Day 144 KIDDED QUADS!*

Congrats!! :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so cute...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

CONGRATS! :thumb:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They are sooooo adorable! :drool: 

Quads! How wonderful! :stars: 

Thank you for sharing, I love to see everybody's babies.


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

OMG, QUADS?!!! CONGRATS! They are absoultely beautiful!!!! Is she Nigerian? :wahoo: :leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG TISIE THEY ARE SUPPPPPEEEEERRRRR CUUUUUUTTTEEE!!!

Wanna bring one to me HEHEHE


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on all the babies, and they are gorgeous.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou!!!



> Is she Nigerian?


yes they are registered nigerian!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome! And all healthy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

They all look great - congrats  so glad you got some girls this time


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Good for you. They are sure adorable.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: Congratulations x 4!!!! So glad that you got those girls....they look totally different from each other too, ADORABLE!! :clap:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh my what cute kids!! I have to say, I really like her udder too. Congrats on you're beautiful babies! I sure love nigi colors.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Tisie and for letting me know --- work has been crazy!! I am so happy that you received a couple girls. I felt so bad last year when you didn't even get one! Can't wait to see Liza's second freshning udder in a couple weeks!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

congrats!! they are so cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Now that I have had a little sleep, I can tell you about the strange birth?? 

So the first one is coming out hooves, and nose, perfect, baby out and fine. Momma pushes again, and before I can even see whats going on, out comes the second backward(back feet first). Then Sunshine and I are cleaning them up, and out of the corner of her eye PLOP out comes the third. Not sure what presentation that one had?? Then she pushes again, and the last one came out back first, all 4 hooves last???? :whatgoat: Glad I was there the last three came out in thier sacks, and I don't think mom would have had time to get them all out & dry them off? BUT everyone made it out, and is doing well

Again thanks for all the well wishes! I will be retaining one doe kid. YAY!! My first home bred! :dance:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YAY THATS AWESOME YOUR KEEPING ONE!

Thats so weird...about the postions, good thing you were there


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations, Tisie! What beautiful babies!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

thankyou!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Quads are so exciting! I am always very happy when I hear about healthy quads, because it always makes me nervous having so many coming out! Lol. Good deal!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are super duper cute Tisie!! Congrats!!

I love that little roan one in the back...to cute!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Congratulations Tisie! They are adorable!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

thankyou!


----------

